# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΟ 11016 - Εdited

## dazyraby

Οι παραπάνω κόμβοι 7280 dazyraby 10887 alhths είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργικότητα (λειτουργεί διασύνδεση των κόμβων σε Α) και στους οποίους κόμβους λειτουργή ΑΡ στην πλατεία Αναλήψεως με δυνατότητα σε όλους όσους θέλουν να συνδεθούν να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν . Η εγκαταστασή του ΑΡ AWMN-DAZYRABY-PLATEIA είναι με την γνωστή σελίδα για hotspot του δικτύου μας.


Ο 11016 dazyraby2 είναι σε φάση εγκατάστασης και συγκέντρωσής υλικού για τοποθέτηση ιστού αλλά και κουτί για τοποθέτηση Η/Υ .....

*Ο DazYrabY και ο alhths ......*
*Ευχαριστoύμε τους εξής*
Special Thanx 
Telis
Socrates
Machine22
Vegos
*Thanx*
Nettraptor
Cirrus 

για την ολοκλήρωση και δικτύωση των κόμβων 7280 10887!!!!!![/u][/i]

----------


## dazyraby

Ερώτηση ?? 

το seraph-cirrus ποιανού είναι ?????

----------


## cirrus

> Ερώτηση ?? 
> 
> το seraph-cirrus ποιανού είναι ?????


Του cirrus  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Χτές το είδα σε ένα σκαν που έκανα σε απόσταση βέβαια αλλά είναι εκεί -92 .... μήπως έχεις κανένα ιφ σε Α ανοιχτο ......????

και για εμάς τους φτωχούς πελάτες ..... να μεγαλώσουμε να γίνουμε και εμείς μαγαζάτορες ??????

----------


## cirrus

> Χτές το είδα σε ένα σκαν που έκανα σε απόσταση βέβαια αλλά είναι εκεί -92 .... μήπως έχεις κανένα ιφ σε Α ανοιχτο ......????
> 
> και για εμάς τους φτωχούς πελάτες ..... να μεγαλώσουμε να γίνουμε και εμείς μαγαζάτορες ??????


Κοίτα 99% έπιασες την πλευρά του seraph και όχι την δικιά μου. Το λινκ αυτό είναι ουσιαστικά client λινκ για δύο φίλους μου που μένουν σε διπλανά σπίτια (αφού να φανταστείς δεν είναι καν σε a). Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπούνε άλλα λινκ σε εκείνο το σημείο (πράγμα που ελπίζω να αλλάξει σε κάποια φάση). Αν πιάσεις κάποιο από τα άλλα μου λινκ σε a τότε το συζητάμε, αν και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει οπτική επαφή προς τα εκεί που είσαι.  ::

----------


## dazyraby

κατ'αρχήν καλημέρα ...

ρε παιδια τι έπαθε ο φίλος Σωκράτης μάθατε ?????

Εγκεφαλικό λέει ........ μαλάκα .....(σόρρυ για αυτό αλλά έχω τρομοκρατηθεί είμαστε σχεδόν συνομηλικοι).............

Από χτές έχω πρόβλημα στο ΑΜΔΑ και παίρνω τον Socrates και μου λέει ότι είναι νοσοκομείο ................................... γάματα ....................

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά φίλε είσαι άντε γεια… έπρεπε να πέσει κάτι για να πάρεις χαμπάρι? Ωραιοοοος!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλά φίλε είσαι άντε γεια… έπρεπε να πέσει κάτι για να πάρεις χαμπάρι? Ωραιοοοος!!!


Άντε γειά...

----------


## dazyraby

Δηλαδή ??? πως το λες αυτό ειρωνικά ???? εξηγησου !!!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δηλαδή ??? πως το λες αυτό ειρωνικά ???? εξηγησου !!!!!


Σε ποιόν το λες? Γιατί εγώ δε σου είπα κάτι.

----------


## dazyraby

Κατάρχήν αυτό ήταν για nettraptor ..........

Δεν μου αρέσει η ειρώνια ... ξέρω και εγώ να πουλάω αλλά δεν το κάνω γιατί σέβομαι ......

Δεύτερον δεν έχω όλη την μέρα στην διαθεσή μου να παρακολουθώ ότι γράφετε στο Φόρυμ (κοιτάω θέματα σχετικά με λίνκ σε ΒΒ και διάφορα σχετικά με το στήσιμο του δικτύου).

Με τον Σωκράτη μιλάμε γιατί είμαι πελάτης στο ΑΡ του ...................
Δεν τον ενοχλώ καθημερινά και γενικότερα μόνο αν παρουσιαστει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα .......... γιατί τον έβλεπα που δεν προλάβαινε ούτε ενα ΙΡ range να κόψει οκ???????

----------


## ALTAiR

ΟΚ.
Τελικά πως συνδέθηκες? Θυμάμαι ότι δεν έβλεπες λόγω του ότι το σπίτι ήτανε χαμηλό και χωμένο...

----------


## dazyraby

Συνδεθηκα στον Σωκράτη για κανενα δεκαήμερο και τώρα πάλι ψάχνω ....
Βασικά έχω δει το AV,Afanas,Machine,199,trackman, seraph cirrus, και κάποια άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα (είμαι δουλειά) αλλά δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το σήμα να συνδεθώ κάπου .......

Έχω σηκώσει ιστό 3 μέτρα σε δύο διαφορετικά σημεία και προσπαθώ ....

Βασικά εγώ ψάχνομαι για ΒΒ αλλά κανένας από τους παραπάνω δεν έχει ελεύθερο ΙΦ ...
Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος για ΒΒ με κάρτες και απ'όλα άλλα δεν έχουν βρεθεί ακόμα αυτοί που θα συνδεθώ ....

Βασικά υπάρχει ένας φίλος που μένει ακριβώς δίπλα με τον σωκράτη και θα ανέβουμε να σκανάρουμε από εκεί να δούμε μήπως βρούμε κανέναν από εκεί .....

----------


## kdim

υπομονη και θα βρεις 
και εγω τοσο καιρο ψαχνω να βρω bb να βγω αλλα ακομα τιποτα 
υπομονη μονο τιποτα αλλο !!!!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Συνδεθηκα στον Σωκράτη για κανενα δεκαήμερο και τώρα πάλι ψάχνω ....
> Βασικά έχω δει το AV,Afanas,Machine,199,trackman, seraph cirrus, και κάποια άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα (είμαι δουλειά) αλλά δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το σήμα να συνδεθώ κάπου .......
> 
> Έχω σηκώσει ιστό 3 μέτρα σε δύο διαφορετικά σημεία και προσπαθώ ....
> 
> Βασικά εγώ ψάχνομαι για ΒΒ αλλά κανένας από τους παραπάνω δεν έχει ελεύθερο ΙΦ ...
> Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος για ΒΒ με κάρτες και απ'όλα άλλα δεν έχουν βρεθεί ακόμα αυτοί που θα συνδεθώ ....
> 
> Βασικά υπάρχει ένας φίλος που μένει ακριβώς δίπλα με τον σωκράτη και θα ανέβουμε να σκανάρουμε από εκεί να δούμε μήπως βρούμε κανέναν από εκεί .....


Φιλικά...
Πιστεύω ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι.
Εδώ δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή να βγεις σαν πελάτης κάπου, πως θα βγάλεις links σε α? Με το Σωκράτη είσαστε 40 μέτρα μακρυά και δε μπορούσες να συνδεθείς. Πιστεύεις ότι είναι τόσο εύκολο? Μακάρι να τα κατεφέρεις, αλλά δε το βλέπω άμεσα. Άσε που στη θέση σου δε θα αγόραζα εξοπλισμό για α αν δεν έβλεπα φως. Εγώ το έχω στην ταράτσα το ελεύθερο if το έχω στριφογυρίσει παντού, έχω μιλήσει με όλο τον κόσμο έβαλα strobo λυχνία να με βλέπουνε και ακόμη στο ψάξιμο είμαι.Σε ταράτσες άλλων πήγα, 500 scans έκανα τίποτα. Είμαστε περίπτωση εδώ στα βριλήσσια. Απλά στο λέω γιατί ενώ δε βλέπεσαι με κάποιον οπτικά, τον βάζεις και αυτόν στην πρίζα και ψάχνει να σε δει, αλλά μάταια. Τους παιδεύεις. Τα links αν θα βγούνε πρέπει να είναι άψογα, αλλιώς καλύτερα να μη βγούνε.
Θυμάμαι που στην αρχή που προσπαθούσες να συνδεθείς τα είχες βάλει και με όλο τον κόσμο στην περιοχή, παρ' όλο που προσπαθούσανε να σου βρούνε λύση. Έτσι είναι το δίκτυο μας. Έχει και τις δυσκολίες του.

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μήπως είναι καιρός για meeting, καφέ και σκαν?  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μήπως είναι καιρός για meeting, καφέ και σκαν?


Εκτός του ότι δε μπορώ χωρίς τον Σωκράτη, τι καφέ να πιώ? Θεόπικρος θα είναι. 
Νά μαστε από κάτω από το σπίτι του και να περνάμε καλά? Πρώτα θα βγει με το καλό λέω και μετά λέω εγώ.... 
Βέβαια άμα είναι να δω το sticker που έφτιαξα πάνω στο laptop σου, τον κερνάω κιόλας. Αν σου δώσω καμιά δεκαριά τέτοια θα μου βρεις κανά Link?  ::  

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχει γενέθλια το mtik μου Ιωσήφ, συμπλήρωσε 120 days Uptime!!!  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Καταρχήν το κακό λίνκ χτύπησε και εμένα και έπαθα κίλη....  ::   ::  

ετοιμαζομαι για νοσοκομείο..... 

δεύτερον για όσους δεν το ξέρετε εγώ απλά το κατάλαβα .......η CM9 είναι όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα μια κάρτα που φτιάχτηκε για Α όχι για Β και το λέω αυτό αφού ανακάλυψα ότι μόνο με Prism κάνεις δουλεία σου και όπως είπε και ο φίλος Telis μόνο Νetgear 311 MA από τις κλασσικές και παλιές ...
και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι CM9 και Linksys δεν παίζουν μαζί ...(σε Β εννοείται) ...
Πρώτον ... ρωτάς ..... τι να πάρω ? πάντα με προοπτική το Α αλλά με αρχικό στόχο το Β για να συνδεθω ... και μου λένε CM9 τότε ρε παιδιά όταν όλοι στο forum λένε τι καλή που είναι η CM9 ...... ktlp τι θα πάρεις ???? 
Ετσι και εγώ και πάλευα πάλευα πάλευα .... και τελίκα λέω όχι είναι η κάρτα ...
πάω παίρνω άλλη ..... CM9 (μ...... εεεε!!!!) όταν έχω 8 pigtails (λέω μήπως) και δεν πιάνω τον Σωκράτη τότε κάτι άλλο φταίει ... και δόξασι ο Θεός μέσα σε όλα αυτα βρέθηκε ένα καταλάθος αποτέλεσμα στο σκαν και μας έστειλε ο Θεος τον Telis και μας άνοιξε τα μάτια ........ αλλά πήρε ένα χρόνο .............  ::   ::  
το πρόβλημα τώρα το έχει ο σωκράτης όχι εγώ το λινκ παίζει από 42 εως 52 το πολύ και έχει 11σύνδεση ........ θεωρητικά πάντα εγώ μέχρι 8 το το έχω δεί ρεαλ...τα λίνκ του σωκράτη μάλλον είναι κάτω γιατί εγώ σωκράτη και βλέπω και IP Range κάνω και τα βλέπω όλα τα μηχανήματά του .....

από τότε ξαναέκανα σκάν και βρήκα και άλλους που η κάρτα δεν έβλεπε όπως trackman 4136 (νομίζω - θα το ξαναδώ όταν μπορώ) 199, seraph-cirrus , Afanas, AV, Machine22, panoramix, 

οπότε δεν φταίει η γούβα φταίει το υλικό και με τα 6 μέτρα ιστό που μόλις κουβαλήσω απάνω (σε καμία βδομάδα) θα βάλω τότε .......... εχεχεχε την όμνι την περιμένω τα πιάτα κάρτες πιγκταιλς τα έχω όλα .......

Μάλλον όμως θα έπρεπε κάτι να γίνει και για τους άλλους ωστε να αναφέρονται κάπου τυχόν bugs και conflicts... για τους άμοιρους τους καινούργιους !!!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καταρχήν το κακό λίνκ χτύπησε και εμένα και έπαθα κίλη....   
> 
> ετοιμαζομαι για νοσοκομείο..... 
> 
> δεύτερον για όσους δεν το ξέρετε εγώ απλά το κατάλαβα .......η CM9 είναι όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα μια κάρτα που φτιάχτηκε για Α όχι για Β και το λέω αυτό αφού ανακάλυψα ότι μόνο με Prism κάνεις δουλεία σου και όπως είπε και ο φίλος Telis μόνο Νetgear 311 MA από τις κλασσικές και παλιές ...
> και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι CM9 και Linksys δεν παίζουν μαζί ...(σε Β εννοείται) ...
> Πρώτον ... ρωτάς ..... τι να πάρω ? πάντα με προοπτική το Α αλλά με αρχικό στόχο το Β για να συνδεθω ... και μου λένε CM9 τότε ρε παιδιά όταν όλοι στο forum λένε τι καλή που είναι η CM9 ...... ktlp τι θα πάρεις ???? 
> Ετσι και εγώ και πάλευα πάλευα πάλευα .... και τελίκα λέω όχι είναι η κάρτα ...
> πάω παίρνω άλλη ..... CM9 (μ...... εεεε!!!!) όταν έχω 8 pigtails (λέω μήπως) και δεν πιάνω τον Σωκράτη τότε κάτι άλλο φταίει ... και δόξασι ο Θεός μέσα σε όλα αυτα βρέθηκε ένα καταλάθος αποτέλεσμα στο σκαν και μας έστειλε ο Θεος τον Telis και μας άνοιξε τα μάτια ........ αλλά πήρε ένα χρόνο .............   
> ...


1. Αν τυχόν πουλάς τις CM9 μισοτιμής τις θέλω.
2. Βάζε κανα κόμμα στο κείμενο γιατί το διάβασα 3 φορές για να καταλάβω τι θες να πεις και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 
3. Τι ακριβώς σου είπε ο Telis?
4. Τ ακριβώς εννοείς λέγοντας "το πρόβλημα τώρα το έχει ο σωκράτης όχι εγώ" ;

----------


## dazyraby

1. Μάλλον τα λινκ του Σωκράτη [κόμμα] δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα ........... μέχρι το name server του συνδέομαι....
2. δεν πουλάω τίποτα γιατί 2 δεν θα είναι αρκετα όταν συνδεθώ [τελεία] και αν δεν βγώ από το σπίτι σίγουρα θα υπάρξει διέξοδος [κόμμα] αυτό είναι δεδομένο ......  ::   ::  
3. Ο Τέλις μου είπε ότι γενικότερα οι cm9 κάνουν προβλήματα σε Β [κόμμα] ειδικά όταν το ΑΡ είναι Linksys και μου πρότεινε την netgear wg311 MA μόνο [πολλές τελείες] και όντως αφού μιλήσαμε με τον Σωκράτη μου έδωσε το παιδί μια τέτοια κάρτα και αυτομάτως λύθηκαν όλα [τελείες]

----------


## ALTAiR

> 1. Μάλλον τα λινκ του Σωκράτη [κόμμα] δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα ........... μέχρι το name server του συνδέομαι....
> 2. δεν πουλάω τίποτα γιατί 2 δεν θα είναι αρκετα όταν συνδεθώ [τελεία] και αν δεν βγώ από το σπίτι σίγουρα θα υπάρξει διέξοδος [κόμμα] αυτό είναι δεδομένο ......   
> 3. Ο Τέλις μου είπε ότι γενικότερα οι cm9 κάνουν προβλήματα σε Β [κόμμα] ειδικά όταν το ΑΡ είναι Linksys και μου πρότεινε την netgear wg311 MA μόνο [πολλές τελείες] και όντως αφού μιλήσαμε με τον Σωκράτη μου έδωσε το παιδί μια τέτοια κάρτα και αυτομάτως λύθηκαν όλα [τελείες]


Τώρα μιλάς εσύ ειρωνικά [τελεία]

----------


## dazyraby

Αυτό δεν είναι ειρωνία ... αυτο είναι απάντηση στην ειρωνία του στυλ, πουλάς τις κάρτες , δηλαδή δεν το βλέπεις να συνδέομαι .. ???

----------


## dazyraby

Αυτό δεν είναι ειρωνία ... αυτο είναι απάντηση στην ειρωνία του στυλ, πουλάς τις κάρτες , δηλαδή δεν το βλέπεις να συνδέομαι .. ???

Και αν είναι έτσι, ειρωνία δεν είναι να με ρωτήσεις αν τις πουλάω μισοτιμής ???
καινούργιες κάρτες ??? 

Και γενικότερα δεν μπορώ να σε καταλάβω όλα ελληνικά τα γράφω γιατί πρέπει μετά να κάνεις ένα σωρό ερωτήσεις ???

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα ... 

Και στην τελική δείξε λίγο σεβασμό δεν ξέρεις με ποιον μιλάς ??? ή ξέρεις ???

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αυτό δεν είναι ειρωνία ... αυτο είναι απάντηση στην ειρωνία του στυλ, πουλάς τις κάρτες , δηλαδή δεν το βλέπεις να συνδέομαι .. ???
> 
> Και αν είναι έτσι, ειρωνία δεν είναι να με ρωτήσεις αν τις πουλάω μισοτιμής ???
> καινούργιες κάρτες ??? 
> 
> Και γενικότερα δεν μπορώ να σε καταλάβω όλα ελληνικά τα γράφω γιατί πρέπει μετά να κάνεις ένα σωρό ερωτήσεις ???
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα ... 
> 
> Και στην τελική δείξε λίγο σεβασμό δεν ξέρεις με ποιον μιλάς ??? ή ξέρεις ???


???

_1. Αν τυχόν πουλάς τις CM9 μισοτιμής τις θέλω. 
2. Βάζε κανα κόμμα στο κείμενο γιατί το διάβασα 3 φορές για να καταλάβω τι θες να πεις και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 
3. Τι ακριβώς σου είπε ο Telis? 
4. Τι ακριβώς εννοείς λέγοντας "το πρόβλημα τώρα το έχει ο σωκράτης όχι εγώ" ;_ 
Αυτά σου είπα, βλέπεις καμια ασέβεια?

Διευκρινήσεις ζήτησα, δε σχολίασα ειρωνικά σε κάτι όπως εσύ. 

Αφού οι κάρτες δε σου κάνανε όπως προανέφερες και αγόρασες netgear πιθανώς να θες να τις πουλήσεις. Αν θέλεις να τις πουλήσεις σου δείχνω εξ' αρχής σε ποιά περίπου τιμή θα ενδιαφερόμουνα. Αν είναι να τις αγοράσω στην ίδια τιμή με τα μαγαζιά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα πήγαινα στα μαγαζιά.

Επίσης δε σχολίασα για τα Ελληνικά σου κάτι, απλά για το ότι δε βάζεις κόμμα και μερικές φορές αυτό είναι λόγος να βγαίνει άλλο νόημα σε κάποιες φράσεις.

Τέλος επειδή το ύφος σου (κατά την ταπεινή μου πάντα άποψη) είναι πολύ ειρωνικό και υποτιμητικό αφήνω τους άλλους να κρίνουνε ποιός ειρωνεύεται και μιλάει απότομα και άσχημα.

----------


## dazyraby

Φίλε μου..

Αν ήθελα να πουλήσω τις κάρτες θα τις έβαζα σε αγγελία... και όπως διευκρινίζει το θέμα ψαχνω για ΒΒ οπότε η ερώτηση είναι από μόνη της άκυρη...

Αν κατα τα άλλα με βρίσκεις ειρωνικό τότε πρέπει να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη ....αλλά και εσύ πρέπει να συγχωρήσεις κάποιον ο οποίος βρίσκεται ξάπλα και ετοιμάζεται για εγχείρηση..

Δεν ήταν προθεσή μου να είμαι ειρωνικός, αλλά μέσα σε όλα όσα έχω τραβήξει για πάνω από ένα χρόνο μού φαίνεται ειρωνικό να με ρωτήσει κάποιος αν πουλάω τις κάρτες ..... Ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις!!!

Επίσης θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι εκτός από τον Telis και ton -Aliens που με βοήθησαν με θέματα όπως καλώδιο και στήσιμο πιάτο ..... κανένας άλλος δεν ασχολήθηκε με το στήσιμο ή το σκαν εκτός από μένα και τον Telis κανένας δεν έψαξε να δώσει λύση΄, ακόμα και όταν εγώ ζήτησα βοήθεια από παιδιά της περιοχης ...... Επίσης θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε οτι θα μπορούσα να είμαι συνδεδεμένος καιρό τώρα αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα με το conflict και δεν θα ήμουν αναγκασμένος να ψάχνω για AP στον Χολαργό για να συνδεθώ ..... αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν το βάζω κάτω και τα λίνκ θα έρθουν γιατί δεν είμαι ο μόνος από την παρέα μου που ψάχνεται για σύνδεση , και σίγουρα αν δεν βγούν κάποια λίνκ τώρα και με τον 6μέτρο ... θα ακολουθήσουν άλλες λύσεις .... τα μισά σπίτια στα βριλήσσια έχω φτιάξει κάπου θα βάλω 2 κεραιές ...

Αυτά και συγνώμη σε όλους αν τα σχολια μου θεωρήθηκαν ειρωνικά δεν είχαν αυτόν τον σκοπό........

----------


## ALTAiR

> μού φαίνεται ειρωνικό να με ρωτήσει κάποιος αν πουλάω τις κάρτες.
> Ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις!!!


Ειλικρινά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. 
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτό είπα: 1. Αν τυχόν πουλάς...
Δεν έχει κάτι ειρωνικό, δεκτή η συγνώμη και εύχομαι να πετύχει ή να πέτυχε η εγχείρηση σου.
Είσαι άδικος όμως για τον κόσμο του Awmn γιατί όπως είπες και ο Telis σε βοήθησαν και ο Παναγιώτης και αν θυμάμαι καλά και ο Σωκράτης και ο Ιωσήφ από τα γραμμένα στα posts. Και εγώ θα βοηθούσα αν διάβαζα έγκαιρα τo post στο forum...

----------


## dazyraby

Καλημέρα,

Ο ιωσήφ ποιος είναι ???

Προσπαθούσα να βγάλω εστώ και σε Β λίνκ 1 χρόνο και .... και δεν καταλαβαίνεις που είναι η ειρωνία στον αν πουλάω της κάρτες μισοτιμής ???

Ρε φίλε σε παρακαλώ ας είμαστε λίγο σοβαροί........ 

Μεγάλο παιδί είσαι.... 

Ώσον αφορά σχετικά με τις βοήθειες που πήρα και που κανείς (όπως το βλέπω εγώ) δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να σε βοηθήσει ισχύουν για εμένα τα παρακάτω.....Και χωρίς παρεξήγηση ... στην αρχή και για 6 μήνες περίμενα ένα καλώδιο ... ωσπού απογοητεύτικα και έπρεπε περάσει 1 χρονος και 2-3 μήνες για να μάθω τελικά ότι δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα το καλώδιο που περίμενα τόσο καιρό (και λέω χωρίς παρεξήγηση γιατί μπορεί, ούτε ο φίλος Σωκράτης να γνώριζε ότι το κσλώδιο δεν είχε πρόβλημα)... 

Πραγματική βοήθεια κατα την γνώμη μου μου έδωσαν 
1. -Alienz στην αρχή με το καλώδιο και το feeder
2. Telis με όλα (σκαν στήσιμο όλα)
3. Μagla που επικοινώνησε με τον Σωκράτη για μένα (τουλάχίστον για αυτό πιστεύω ότι συνδέθηκα ...)
4. Socrates αφού ανακάλυψα το πρόβλημα της CM9 με την καρτούλα και βέβαια που με άφησε το παιδί να συδεθώ στο ΑΡ του ......


Και γενικότερα τα παιδιά που απάντησαν στα ποστ που κατακαιρό έβαλα ...

Βέβαια υπήρξαν και προσκλήσεις σε άτομα που ενώ στο φόρυμ εδείχναν , έτοιμοι για να βοηθησουν τελικά δεν ήταν ...

Βέβαια αυτή είναι η δική μου άποψη και εκδοχή και ο μόνος λόγος που σου τα λέω αυτά είναι γιατί μαλλον δεν ξέρεις το ιστορικό ....

Το θέμα είναι ότι τελικά συνδέθηκα για καμια βδομάδα 10 μέρες και το είδα και αυτό....

Τώρα όπως τα πράγματα δείχνουν θέλουμε κανενα χρόνο ακόμα για λινκ σε Α .... αλλά όπως είπα δεν είναι στο χέρι του ... στο ΄δικό μου είναι τώρα ....

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ρε φίλε σε παρακαλώ ας είμαστε λίγο σοβαροί........ 
> 
> Μεγάλο παιδί είσαι....


Συμφωνώ,
ας είμαστε λίγο σοβαροί.

----------


## dazyraby

καλημέρα,

Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω ένα καινούργιο topic στην κατηγορία Ενεργοι κομβοι Α και Β και πρέπει να το κάνει κάποιος συντονιστής μπορεί καποιος να το κάνει ??

Σχετικά με τον κόμβο τώρα : 

εξελίξεις υπάρχουν στο στήσιμο του κόμβου dazyraby.....

Ετοιμάζεται λίνκ σε Α με τον υποανέγερση κόμβο ALHTHS ο οποίος και διαχειρίζεται από εμενα .. συνδιαχειριστής του κόμβου είναι ο ΑΛΗΤΗΣ βέβαια....

Το λίνκ γίνεται για φιλικούς λόγους και περισσότερο για διαμοιρασμό της DSL Επικοινωνίας και διαμοιρασμού αρχείων .......

Το σημείο που βρίσκεται το λινκ είναι μόλις 10 μέτρα μακρια από τον Σωκράτη και όπως φαίνεται από τις συζητήσεις με τον ίδιο τον Socrates πολύ πιθανόν να φιλοξενήσει και το Cult Spot το οποίο από αυτό το σημείο θα έχει καθαρή και αδιάληπτη επικοινωνία με το ΑΜΔΑ ...

Ο κόμβος θα στηθεί αρχικά σε ένα 166 Cyrix K6 me 256 Ram με 4απλό αντάπτορα για μίνι PCI και μια CM9 σε ένα Feeder και πιάτο σε Α ( τα ίδια ισχύουν και από την δική μου μεριά ) 

Η αντικατάσταση του Κ6 με ΠΙΙΙ θα γίνει όταν ο κόμβος αποκτήσει και δεύτερο Wireless λινκ ......

Στο wind υπάρχει η καταχώρηση χωρίς ακριβές στίγμα προς το παρόν (θα γίνει σύντομα ) καθώς και θα ανεβάσουμε και φωτογραφίες του κόμβου ...

Η ορατότητα είναι περιορισμένη και απο εκεί, αλλά καλύπτει σημεία που ο κόμβος DazyrαβΥ δεν καλύπτει ....

Οπότε για τον κόμβο DazYrabY χρειάζεται ένα ακόμα λίνκ το οποίο θα απελευθερώση και την 311 ΜΑ η οποία θα γίνει αμέσος (σε χρόνο μηδεν) ένα πολύ ωραίο ΑΡ το οποίο θα καλύπτει όλη την πλατεία Βριλησσίων ....

Εργασίες :

Για τον κόμβο ΑΛΗΤΗΣ έχουν κατασκευαστεί και εγκατασταθεί τα ακόλουθα ...

καλώδιο Η100 
Κ6 166 256 Ram 2 Gb HD 
1 X 100 Lan
1X 1000 Lan
CM9 
4 mini PCI 
FTP Cable 35 M


Το στήσιμο έχει γίνει σε πρώτο επίπεδο (Μικροτικι) και ο Mikrotikis βρίσκεται στο κουτί της ταράτσας μου με τα 2 feederακια να κοιτιώνται μεταξύ τους για ένα πρόχειρο στήσιμο των υπηρεσιών Ινετ και Νατ .....

Ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος δεν θα σερβίρει τίποτα όλα θα του σερβίρονται από από τον πλήρη και 24/7 Κόμβο DazYRabY .....

Οι εργασίες όμως έχουν κολλήσει στο εξής πρόβλημα το οποίο ανέφερα και στην κατηγορία Troubleshooting ......

Στον κόμβο DazYRabY υπάρχει ένα FTP καλώδιο το οποίο σε πρώτη φάση ήταν άμεσα συνδεδεμένο με το Switch στο Computer Room ....

Τώρα επειδή αυτό εξυπηρετεί τοποθετήθηκε 5 πορτο Switch , και το καλώδιο έγινε Cross ..... άλλα από Μικροτίκι τίποτα ούτε φωνή ούτε ping 

Τα λαμπάκια και στα δύο hub δουλεύουν (είναι ανοιχτα) για περίπτωση λάθους το καλώδιο δοκιμάστικε και σε 2 άλλα hubακια που έχω για περίπτωσαη λάθους και εκεί ανάβουν και δουλέυουν τα λαμπάκια.Τα βύσματα είναι οκ... τα έχω καρα τσεκάρει ....

Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να παίζει ?????????
ί

----------


## NetTraptor

@dazyraby: Μου φαίνεται ότι επικρατεί μια σύγχυση μεταξύ του τι θέλεις να κάνεις, τι είναι το AWMN, αν έχει σχέση με τις δραστηριότητες σου, τι ανάγκες υπάρχουν στην περιοχή και γενικά στο AWMN, τι εξοπλισμό θέλεις, τι εξοπλισμό εχεις, πως δουλεύει το δίκτυο, πως δουλεύει ένα δίκτυο γενικά, πως δουλεύει το forum, ποιες ενότητες είναι για τι, με ποιους συνεργάζεσαι και με ποιους θα έπρεπε να συνεργαστείς, κτλ κτλ

έτσι με μια πρώτη ματιά σε όλα σου τα Post διακρίνω ένα κομφούζιο αντιλήψεων, πράξεων, απαιτήσεων, προσδοκιών, εξοπλισμού, που θα χαιρόμουν να τα βάλω σε μια τάξη όσο μπορώ..

Γενικά είναι καλό που εχεις τόσο επιμονή και υπομονή, και επίσης καλό είναι που θες τόσο πολύ να βοηθήσεις.

Αν θέλεις όμως μπορούμε αύριο (ή να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση όλων μετά από τόσο καιρό) να βρεθούμε και να σιγουρευτούμε ότι μερικά πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## [email protected]

Ενδεχομένως σε βλέπω εγώ. Εσύ βλέπεις προς τα εμενα (Νότιο-Δυτικά);

ΥΓ: Έχεις SMS

----------


## dazyraby

Χωρίς να θέλω να είμαι βιαστικός (άλλωστε πάμε για τον 2 χρόνο προσπαθειών) αυτό που θέλω είναι Α) να συνδεθώ με το AWMN β) Να συνδεθώ με τον φίλο μου Γ) Να συνδεθούν όλοι οι φίλοι (μου) μεταξύ τους χωρίς την παρουσία του Ινετ

Οπότε .....

Από την στιγμή που έχω τα πράγματα και κάθονται στήνω τον κόμβο ALHTHS.
ο οποίος έχει δυνατότητα διασύνδεσης με κάποιον άλλο φίλο μου, που είναι κατα πολύ ψηλότερα και με πολύ περισσότερη ορατότητα ....

Προτεραιοτητά μου είναι να κάνω τον κόμβο DAzYRabY με 2 λίνκ σε Α και ΑΡ ώστε να προχωρήσω με την υλοποίηση του 2ου DazYRabY κόμβου που θα είναι και αυτός επίσης με τα ίδια λίνκ ... Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει κάπως να βγώ και εγώ και αφού κανένας δεν έχει ελεύθερο λίνκ βγάζω δικά μου.....

Αυτό περιλαμβάνει και τον Κόμβο ΑΛΗΤΗΣ.Δεν θα διστάσω μπροστά σε οποιοδήποτε κόστος αλλά και χρόνο που αυτό θα κάνει για να ολοκληρωθεί .

Η επιμονη είναι κάτι που με χαρακτηρίζει και μπορεί να κάνω και χρόνια να φτιάξω αυτά που θέλω αλλα αυτό θα γίνει .... με τον ένα η με τον άλλο τρόπο.... 

Ξεκινάω έτσι με λινκ απέναντι σε Α, ώστε και αν δεν καταφέρουμε να συνδεθούμε ΒΒ στο ΑΜΔΑ να έχουμε το δικό μας δίκτυο εμείς οι 9 άνθρωποι που αντιπροσωπεύω ........

Και επειδή οι υπόλοιποι με εξαίρεση 2-3 δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να τα στήσω εγώ όλα .... Το δύσκολο δεν είναι το στήσιμο ... η συντήρηση είναι .... 

Οπότε για να σε προλάβω (ΝΕΤΤΡΑΠΤΟΡ) ζητάω ότι εχετε και εσείς .....

Επικοινωνία ....

Αν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις .... έλα εκεί να δείς τι έχω κάνει και τι υπάρχει (ο ζεστός καφές είναι βασική προυπόθεση) και σε τι επίπεδο βρίσκομαι ύστερα από δυο χρόνια για αναζήτηση Λίνκ .... 

Σίγουρα αν γίνει κάποια συνάντηση θα έρθω (από την στιγμή που εξυπηρετη και η ώρα) και προσκαλώ οποιονδήποτε μπορεί να βοηθήσει να το κάνει .......

----------


## dazyraby

Morpheusme το wind id σου είναι σκέτο morpheus ???

Αν ναί έχουμε μεγάλε πιθανότητες να βλεπώμαστε καθώς προς τα εκεί έχω αρκετά καλή ορατότητα ....

έχεις κάποιο ΑΡ ή κάποιο ΙΦ σε ΑΡ mode για να σκανάρω προς τα εσένα ???

----------


## [email protected]

Θα γυρίσω το beacon προς τα εσενα. Απο τη μερια μου παντως δεν ειναι σιγουρη η οπτικη

----------


## dazyraby

οκ το μεσημέρι θα γυρίσω πιάτο, σε Α έτσι ?????

και θα σου στείλω πμ

----------


## [email protected]

To βεαψον που έχω ειναι σε b, αν γυρισεις πιατο σε A βαλτο σε Access point mode, να σκαναρω εγώ

----------


## dazyraby

Aυτήν την στιγμή μπορώ να γυρίσω και σε Β να σε δώ αν είσαι ΑΡ mode
οπότε δεν τρέχει ... γύρνα όπως είσαι και αφού σκανάρω σε πάιρνω τηλ.....

Πιστεύω κατα τις 5 να είμαι απάνω .....

Έχει κανείς PCMCIA ενσύρματη κάρτα δικτύου να την δανειστώ για καμιά δυό μέρες να λύσω το πρόβλημα που έχω με τα hubs????

Έχω ένα φορητό παλιο και δεν έχει κάρτα δικτύου....

----------


## socrates

Μόλις διάβασα αυτό...



> Πραγματική βοήθεια κατα την γνώμη μου μου έδωσαν 
> 1. -Alienz στην αρχή με το καλώδιο και το feeder 
> 2. Telis με όλα (σκαν στήσιμο όλα) 
> 3. Μagla που επικοινώνησε με τον Σωκράτη για μένα (*τουλάχίστον για αυτό πιστεύω ότι συνδέθηκα ...*) 
> 4. Socrates αφού ανακάλυψα το πρόβλημα της CM9 με την καρτούλα και βέβαια που με άφησε το παιδί να συδεθώ στο ΑΡ του ......


Απλά αναφέρω κατηγορηματικά προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων ότι δεν ισχύει το bold κομμάτι.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση του Πανταζή (dazyraby) με το awmn είναι γνωστο ότι το πρόβλημα το έχω και εγώ ο ίδιος, αφού ο αέρας έχει γυρίσει την κεραία που μου επιτρέπει να συνδέομαι από το σπίτι στο awmn (κάτι που εντοπίσαμε την προηγούμενο ΣΚ). Υπό normal συνθήκες είναι κάτι που θα είχε φτιαχτεί μέσα σε μια μέρα, όμως όπως ξέρει και ο Πανταζής το διάστημα αυτό πηγαίνω σπίτι μόνο ΣΚ, με περιορισμένο χρόνο στην διάθεση μου + το γεγονός ότι βασίζομαι στην βοήθεια άλλων για ταρατσοεπισκέψεις. Έχω ήδη ζητήσει βοήθεια από άτομα που μου έχουν σταθεί πολλάκις στο παρελθόν, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί κάποιος να απαιτήσει να γίνει άμεσα λόγω των ιδιαίτερων συνθηκών.

Αυτά [τελεία]

----------


## alg0

> Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να παίζει ?????????
> ί


Αμεση και φτηνη λυση ειναι η αγορα νεας ethernet .. αυτο κανω οταν για καποιο λογο καμοια φορα οι on-board ethernets η γενικοτερα etherrnets στο mikrotik κομπλαρουν...

----------


## dazyraby

Καλησπέρα, σε όλους

Φίλε Σωκράτη ..... 

Αν θυμάσαι καλά όταν πρωτο μιλήσαμε αν θυμάσαι ... είχες ένα πρόβλημα με το ΑΡ τον Cult Spot και αν θυμαμαι καλά το πρόβλημα υπήρχε για κανένα 6μηνο...... Εγω μην γνωρίζοντας ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις ξαναλέω σε παρεξήγησα ..... και δεν φοβάμαι να το παραδεκτώ ... οπότε και εγώ μετά από κάθε τηλέφωνο που σου έκανα (και ήταν αραια αυτά γιατί δεν ήθελα να σε ενοχλήσω) αφού είδα και αποείδα αποάσισα να ψαχτό γενικότερα (για κανένα εξάμηνο) ....Στο οποίο δεν είχαμε επικοινωνία ......

Αφού δεν βρήκα άκρη και μίλησα με αρκετούς τότε αφού είδα πόσο μονόδρομος είναι να συνδεθείς .... μίλησα με τον Magla και του ζήτησα να επικοινωνήσει αυτός μαζί σου .. γιατί νόμιζα ότι κάτι δεν σου άρεσε σε εμένα (Το περίμενε 6 μήνες αυτό μου έδειξε εμένα) και να σου ζητήσει να δείτε τι μπορεί να γίνει για να συνδεθώ και εγώ ..... αυτό εννοώ ότι πιστεύω ότι αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος για τον οποίο συνδέθηκα γιατί αν δεν είχε γίνει αυτή η επικοινωνία μπορεί και να μην μιλάγαμε ποτέ ..........

Δεν υποννοώ κάτι το λέω ευθέως ...... Το τηλ του Magla επαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο ........

Και αυτό γράφω φίλε Σωκράτη ......

Και προς θεού δεν έχω την απάιτηση να βγείς έξω και να φτίαξεις τίποτα ....
Όποτε γίνει, πρώτα να γίνεις εσύ πλήρως καλά ...................... και αυτά τα βλέπουμε...

----------


## dazyraby

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα στην κάρτα αφου τσεκαρισμένα έπαιζε απλός γ... το καλώδιο και για αυτό πήρα καινούργιο 

Παντως ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση....

----------


## dazyraby

Tα προβλήματα λύθηκαν με το δίκτυο και τώρα έχω τα δύο κουτιά απάνω και τα Feeder σε Α αντικρυστά .... Έβαλα το ένα σε ΑΡ και το άλλο συνδέθηκε...

Χώρις να ξέρω σίγουρα .... (πρώτη φορά σε Α και ΒΒ) θέλω να ρωτήσω σε τι mode πρέπει να παίζουν οι κάρτες για να είναι το ΒΒ λίνκ εντάξει ??? 

Και μία τελευταία (για σήμερα χεχεχεχε) θέλω ανάμεσα στα δύο router μικροτικιους να μοιράσω ινετ πώς να το κάνω με VPN ??????

----------


## socrates

> Φίλε Σωκράτη ..... 
> 
> Δεν υποννοώ κάτι το λέω ευθέως ...... Το τηλ του Magla επαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο ........


Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ υποθέτεις, και εγώ σου λέω κατηγορηματικά ότι δεν έπαιξε κανένα απολύτως ρόλο. Δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις. Το θέμα για μένα είναι λήξαν εδώ.

----------


## dazyraby

Ok Το λήγουμε γιατί πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος αλλά ούτε θέλω αψιμαχίες και κόντρες.... την απόψη μου είπα ...

----------


## cirrus

> Ok Το λήγουμε γιατί πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος αλλά ούτε θέλω αψιμαχίες και κόντρες.... την απόψη μου είπα ...


Γνωρίζοντας τον Σωκράτη μπορώ να σου πω ότι είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι το τηλέφωνο δεν έπαιξε καμία απολύτως σημασία.

Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε λίγο πάντως και να κανονίσουμε και σύντομα ένα καφεδοmeeting.

----------


## dazyraby

Συμφωνώ ............


Κανονίστε απόγευμα και είμαι μέσα!!!!!

----------


## dazyraby

Ξέρει κανείς πώς θα φτιάξω ένα VPN με 2 μικροτίκια σε ένα Α λίνκ .....

Ακόμα δεν έχουνε ΙΡ ΑΜΔΑ παίζουν με 192.168.1.11 ο ένας και 192.168.1.12 ο άλλος .....

Θέλω να μοιράζω Ινετ στο λίνκ χώρις να συνδέεται στο VPN που έχω στο Domain μου και παράλληλα να το στήσω να παίζει με Νατ ώστε 'οταν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα με τις ΙΡ να παίζει χωρίς αλλαγές μόνο της ΙΡ....

----------


## dazyraby

Λοιπόν .... θα το κανονίσουμε το καφεδάκι ...........???????

Τι θα γίνει ???

----------


## dazyraby

Aφού δεν θέλει κανείς να πιεί καφέ μην το πιέζω και εγώ .....γιατί βλέπω σπρωχνόμαστε....

Τέλος πάντων το λίνκ με τον κόμβο ΑΛΗΤΗΣ είναι έτοιμο και περιμένω τον φίλο μου να δίωξει την γυναίκα (ουστττττττ) να γυρίσει σπίτι και να συνδεθούμε ......

Τώρα όσων αφορά το 2ο λίνκ του κόμβου dazyraby ή ακόμα και το 3ο αν δουλεψουν και τα δυο πολύ πιθανόν να είναι με τον morpheusme ή με τον kdim .... το Σαββατοκύριακο θα δείξει ...... πολλά ή και τίποτα .......(από αυτό φάγαμε πολύ) (δίπλα στον ιστό άναψα λαμπάδα ίσα με το μπόι του.Το πρόβλημα είναι πώς θα μέινει αναμένο το κερί .. υπάρχει τίποτα στις ιδιοκατασκευές ή να ρωτήσω απέναντι στην εκκλησία τον καντηλανάφτη ?????.....) ..........

----------


## dazyraby

Kαι συνεχίζω ......

Το λίνκ πελάτη σε Β με τον Σωκράτη *(δεν έληξε)* λήγει σήμερα και από αύριο ένα καινούργιο μικροτικι γεννιέται σε μια ταράτσα στον κόμβο 11016 dazyraby2...

Το PC εκεί θα φιλοξενήση μικροτικ 2.9.6 - atheros CM9 σε client για Β στην αρχή .Από αύριο ξεκινάει σκάν γενικότερο ...

Ευχαριστώ τον χρήστη ALTAiR που μου υπενθύμισε πως μπορεί να δουλέψει το δίκτυο ......(ειλικρινά και ύστερα από σκέψη κατάλαβα πόσο δίκιο είχες)....[/i]

----------


## ALTAiR

> Kαι συνεχίζω ......
> 
> Το λίνκ πελάτη σε Β με τον Σωκράτη λήγει σήμερα και από αύριο ένα καινούργιο μικροτικι γεννιέται σε μια ταράτσα στον κόμβο 11016 dazyraby2...
> 
> Το PC εκεί θα φιλοξενήση μικροτικ 2.9.6 - atheros CM9 σε client για Β στην αρχή .Από αύριο ξεκινάει σκάν γενικότερο ...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον χρήστη ALTAiR που μου υπενθύμισε πως μπορεί να δουλέψει το δίκτυο ......(ειλικρινά και ύστερα από σκέψη κατάλαβα πόσο δίκιο είχες).....


Μη βιάζεσαι. Σύντομα θα πέσει καφές και θα υπάρχει γενική αναδιοργάνωση της περιοχής.

----------


## socrates

> Μη βιάζεσαι. Σύντομα θα πέσει καφές και θα υπάρχει γενική αναδιοργάνωση της περιοχής.


Ο κόβος ocean είναι πάλι UP χάρη στην βοήθεια του cirrus και του Nettraptor. 
Οπότε όποιος είναι συνδεδεμένος στο AP του socrates 979 μπορεί να βγαίνει κανονικά πλέον στο awmn.

----------


## dazyraby

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον ...

Το λίνκ με τον κόμβο ΑΛΗΤΗ είναι απ ... απλά χρειάζομαι κάποιος να έρθει να ρίξει μια ματιά για τυχόν λεπτομέρειες που δεν έχω προσέξει αλλά και παραμετροποίηση του μικροτικι ... για κάποια θέματα που δεν γνωρίζω να φτιάξω καθώς είναι το πρώτο λίνκ σε Α που φτιάχνω ...

Προσφέρεται ζεστος/κρύος καφές (καταπροτίμηση) ...

Το μικροτίκι για τον κόμβο dazyraby2 δεν είναι έτοιμο ακόμα καθώς χθές μας έφαγε το κρύο χεχεχε......

Στην Πλατεία Βριλησσίων λειτουργεί προσωρινά ΑΡ με πρόσβαση μόνο για ινετ ελεύθερη σε όποιον συνδεθεί χωρίς DHCP και με gateway 192.168.1.13 και στο 192.168.1.9 o DNS (Δοκιμαστική λειτουργία ΑΡ κόμβου) .

Δεν γνωρίζω αν λειτουργή σωστά καθώς χθές δεν είχα το κουράγιο να κατέβω και στην πλατεία .............

----------


## dazyraby

Λοιπόν χτες η συνάντηση ήταν απίστευτη........

Ο ένας εκ των δύο φίλων μου παραμιλούσε και φώναζε .... και εδώ ένα λίνκ .... και εδώ ρε παιδιά !!! ή

Τι ώρα βγαίνουν τα λίνκ ???? θα είναι ζεστά ..????

Όταν δε ένα παιδί τον ρώτησε πόσα λίνκ έχεις εσύ ...... και απάντησε 4 ?????

Το παλικάρι τα έδωσε όλα ...........................

Αυτό ήταν το καλύτερο ...........μακράν .........................

----------


## lambrosk

αύριο τι ώρα και που?
Ιωσήφ είσαι μέσα?  ::  
αλλά κανονίστε μην χάσω τσάμπα την βόλτα μου...  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Φίλε μου είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος αν η απάντηση ήταν για αυτό το θέμα ....

Ο ζεστός καφές είναι μέσα στο APPENDIX ............

----------


## lambrosk

Αργήσατε....  ::   ::  
τώρα ... αντε πάλι να βρούμε :
α. αργία που να μην δουλεύουμε
β. που να μην έχουμε δικές μας δουλειές να κάνουμε...
γ. που να μην βρέχει....
δ. που να έχουμε ξεκουραστεί...

Ολα αυτά τα πληρούσαμε όταν έγινε η πρόταση...
Συνήθως αυτά γίνονται μπαμ μπαμ....  ::

----------


## dazyraby

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

Δεν τρέχει τίποτα ο Ιωσήφ και θέλω να το επισημάνω, ο Ιωσήφ ξηγήθηκε τέλεια και σήμερα πήρε access στο mikrotik και το ρύθμισε όπως πρέπει !!!

Οφείλω μια μεγάλη ΣΥΓΓΝΏΜΗ στον ΙΩΣΗΦ και μάλιστα δημόσια ......

τώρα μάλιστα !!! σε παραδέχομαι ......

----------


## ALTAiR

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
> 
> Δεν τρέχει τίποτα ο Ιωσήφ και θέλω να το επισημάνω, ο Ιωσήφ ξηγήθηκε τέλεια και σήμερα πήρε access στο mikrotik και το ρύθμισε όπως πρέπει !!!
> 
> Οφείλω μια μεγάλη ΣΥΓΓΝΏΜΗ στον ΙΩΣΗΦ και μάλιστα δημόσια ......
> 
> τώρα μάλιστα !!! σε παραδέχομαι ......


Δε βάζεις ένα if στην Αναπαύσεως να το σκανάρουνε όσοι το βλέπουνε?

----------


## dazyraby

Το ιφ είναι υπο κατασκευή λόγω των ημερών το έχω παραλείψει τελείως.....

φίλε ALtaiR πολύ σύντομα κοντά σας !!!! lololol


να κάνω και μια ερώτηση ... στο μεετινγκ των Βριλησσίων το τελευταίο ποιό είναι το όνομα του παιδιού ?? που έφερε τα ραδιο ερασιτεχνικά θέλω να του στείλω ένα πμ και δεν θυμάμαι το ονομά του ρε γαμώτο ......????

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το ιφ είναι υπο κατασκευή λόγω των ημερών το έχω παραλείψει τελείως.....
> 
> φίλε ALtaiR πολύ σύντομα κοντά σας !!!! lololol
> 
> 
> να κάνω και μια ερώτηση ... στο μεετινγκ των Βριλησσίων το τελευταίο ποιό είναι το όνομα του παιδιού ?? που έφερε τα ραδιο ερασιτεχνικά θέλω να του στείλω ένα πμ και δεν θυμάμαι το ονομά του ρε γαμώτο ......????


Δεν ήμουνα, γιόρταζε η γυναίκα... 
Τι ραδιοερασιτεχνικά?

----------


## dazyraby

κάτι πομπούς δέκτες δεν ξέρω ... δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με αυτά .....

αν κάποιος κατάλαβε please πείτε μου ποιός είναι θέλω να εποικοινωνήσω έχει κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον που θέλω να δώ.........

----------

